# Hunter MP Rotator Side Strip - overlap needed?



## bigsur (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello to the forum,

I'm a new user, living in Berlin, Germany and trying to take care of my lawn.

My question is:

I have a new 10x30 foot lawn strip which shall be automatically watered by MP Rotators (or Rain Bird R-Vans).
When working with MP Side strips in this situation, I would have almost no overlap of sprinklers. Each side strip would go 5" long and meet the other side strip sitting on the opposite side. This would be in contrast to the Hunter tutorial, where each side strip would overlap with the other almost 100%.

When looking at the side strip in my garden, I feel that there is no overlap needed in order to receive good lawn watering.


How would you solve this situation?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The side strips offer 5ft width. You zone is 10ft wide. These will not be a good fit for that zone unless you do 3 rows. MP1000 will be a better fit.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Head to head coverage, alternating sides. Agree with G-man.


----------



## bigsur (Apr 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> The side strips offer 5ft width. You zone is 10ft wide. These will not be a good fit for that zone unless you do 3 rows. MP1000 will be a better fit.


The min radius of the MP 1000 is 12ft at 30 psi. There would be some overspray.

What would you think about the MP800 series? Any experience with that in such a scenario?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bigsur I have mp1000 setup to 8ft in the side of the front lawn. Using the adjustment screw it reduces by 25%.

The top of the table has the 8ft radius.


----------



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

You def need overlap. i have a 3' x 50 and on the front of my yard. I only put 3 instead of doing the triangle and the coverage is not very good. I should of did like the picture suggested.


----------

